# boitier pour 4 disque dur externe



## s_asr (8 Mars 2010)

bonsoir, possedant 4 disque dur externe (2*500Go et 2*1To) j'aurai voulu savoir si il existait des "boitiers" dans lequelle j'aurais pu brancher directement mes 4 disque dur ( pour avoir une seul alimentation a gere et un seul usb 2, voir 2) car la chez moi c'est tout les jours la fete au cable, mon deuxieme hub usb est pleins et mon accumulation de multiprise pousserait au suicide un controleur anti-incendie :love:
j'ai vite fait regarder sur le net mais g rien trouver de concluant ( faut dire que g pas chercher pendant des heures non plus)

petit recapitulatif : une boite (genre tour de pc vide) dans laquelle je peu brancher mes different DD et me separer de tout leur cable, une boite qui gererait l'alimentation des 4 disque dur et qui aurait 1 voir 2 controleur usb 2 pour le relier au mac.

merci d'avance


----------



## Pouasson (8 Mars 2010)

Salut

Tu trouveras majoritairement des boitiers à deux emplacements :

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/14...alublack-xl-usb-20-2-x-disques-durs-sata.html

Pour en avoir plus, tu passes aux NAS, et là, ça coûte un rein le boîtier.

Deux boîtiers de ce type me paraissent une bonne alternative à un dock de 4 mais ultra cher.


----------



## s_asr (8 Mars 2010)

merci, ça a presque l'air d'etre se qu'il me faut mais avant d'acheter une question ; est ce possible d'utiliser deux disque dur different (pas le meme constructeur) ou sur lesquelle il y a deja des données??
par exemple, g un disque de 500Go ou il n'y a que des iso et ma musique et sur mon deuxieme disque de 500Go j'ai mes film HD, photo et steam avec mes jeux.
d'ou ma question, est ce que le boitier va bien reconnaitre mes 2 disque et les monter telle quelle ou ai je besoin d'un reformatage pour configurer le bousin en RAID et la je perd tout l'interet de la chose ?? 
merci et bonne soirée


----------



## napalmatt (9 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Ca dépendra peut-être des modèles, mais effectivement ça me parait dangereux de faire l'essai sans sauver tes fichiers ailleurs. Il faut aller sur le site constructeur et étudier les notices d'installation, ou bien attendre un retour utilisateur sur le forum qui a déjà fait l'essai. Pour ce que j'ai déjà pu tester, lors de la mise en place d'un nouveau disque, il me formatait le tout pour installer le logiciel dessus. Mais c'était un boitier NAS, pas un "simple" boitier d'alimentation.
Par contre, pour ta question sur les constructeurs de disque, tu peux tout à fait installer différentes marques dans n'importe quel boitier.


----------



## leorose (17 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir, 
il me semble que la réponse à ton problème est le drobo de chez data robotics: 4 baies, 1 alim, fonctionne  avec n'importe quel dd de différentes capacités et marques. 
2 modeles 4 ou 5 baies: le 5 est eSATA et parait-il plus rapide.
Il semble qu'il existe aussi de tels produits chez thecus mais je ne sais pas si il accepte des tailles et marques differentes.
Dis moi si cela répond à ton problème.
David


----------



## SonyTEL (19 Mars 2010)

leorose a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> il me semble que la réponse à ton problème est le drobo de chez data robotics: 4 baies, 1 alim, fonctionne  avec n'importe quel dd de différentes capacités et marques.
> 2 modeles 4 ou 5 baies: le 5 est eSATA et parait-il plus rapide.
> Il semble qu'il existe aussi de tels produits chez thecus mais je ne sais pas si il accepte des tailles et marques differentes.
> ...



Le Drobo est déconcertant de simplicité... Tu peut mettre n'importe quelle marque panachée, et n'importe quelle taille panachée... Utilise plutôt le FireWire, dans tous les cas c'est plus performant que l'USB... Même si tu n'a que du FireWire 400 !

<http://www.amazon.fr/dp/B001G3P3GG/>


----------



## nemrod (2 Novembre 2010)

Regarde de ce côté:
http://www.icydock.com/goods.php?id=33

Moi je pense me prendre un boitier deux disques, c'est pour mon HTPC, je veux minimiser le bruit.


----------

